# Which dogs have webbed paws?



## Helly1985 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hiya!

I am just curious about my new dog, Vesper. I had her for six weeks, she is lovely. She is shar pei cross. Old owners and vet didn't know what she is crossed with. I was convinced that it was staffy but Vesper have webbed paws and i just looked up, shar pei and staffy don't have webbed paws although no clear cut answers online tho as usual! Is that correct?

Do you have recommendation for a good proper websites with informations about dogs, breeds etc?

Also online said all breeds who have webbed paws usually love water, should i encourage my dog to learn to swim? Although she would rub/roll herself dead a dead bird, she would jump over mud and puddles, little lady! Lol!
























Any idea what else is in her?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

There was a thread about dogs paws being webbed on another forum so I checked my dogs feet. All 3 have webbed paws but the gundog has significantly better webbing than the collies - his are fully webbed, the collies only partially. Having said that, all my dogs can swim very well, even though collies arent renowned for being a 'water' breed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Chesapeake? 
I don't think it's Newfoundland!

Always good to get a dog to swim if it will, very handy in hot weather


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

marley has webbed feet  i like to touch his feet because i think it feels odd because of the webbing. He still swims like a freak though


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

rona said:


> Chesapeake?
> I don't think it's Newfoundland!
> 
> Always good to get a dog to swim if it will, very handy in hot weather


Chessies do, as do labradors. I would imagine Newfies do too.


----------



## Helly1985 (Feb 29, 2012)

Had to look up Chesapeake! Don't think she is that....?

I ll ask my dad who have sheepdogs if they have webbed paws at all.

That is true, Rona, I remember my old jack russell dog, she didn't have webbed paws but whenever it was hot, i would get a paddle pool up for her, she loved it although spent most of time jumping around trying to "bite" the splashing water!

Next time it is hot, i ll set up the paddle and see if Vesper like it, good way to build it up for her before try out swimming! Good way to tire her out if i can get her to swim as she got much more energy than my JR even had! 


Marley is so cute! What is he?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Both my Akita and Ambull have very webbed feet.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Apparently these breeds have webbed feet

Akita, Brussels Griffon, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Chinook, Field Spaniel, German Shorthaired Pointer, German Wirehaired Pointer, Irish Water Spaniel, Labrador Retriever, Leonberger, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Otterhound, Plott Hound, Portuguese Water Dog, Redbone Coonhound, Spanish Water Dog, Weimaraner, Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.


----------



## seether (Jun 13, 2012)

My staffie x has webbed paws- only just realised. Does that mean he's x with one of the above listed breeds? he loves paddling in streams, no swimming yet...


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Broder's a husky and he has webbed feet. He doesn't like swimming though!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

All three of mine have webbed feet although Teals (springer x lab) are more pronounced than Dylan and Buster (Rottie x, OES)


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Most dogs iv met have webbed feet. My Lurcher and GSP both have webbed feet. 

Your boy is laavely.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Both my staff and ambull have webbed feet


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

If this ruddy rain carries on ALL dogs will develop webbed paws


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My Newfoundland and Bernese both have webbed feet


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Both my two have webbed feet...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you are all talking about normal dog feet, Newfi excepted.
If you had seen the webbing on a Chessie foot you wouldn't say other breeds have webbed feet


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Heh, me and Spencer both have webbed feet!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Maybe it would be easier to ask which dogs don't have webbed feet?


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

My Russian Black Terrier has webbed feet.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Angel my Saluki cross has very webbed feet, apparently its for when they run on the sand  she loves the sand and runs like the wind on it. Can't swim to save her life lol

My other dogs don't have webbed feet


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

My Angel (Saarloos Wolfhound) has webbed feet too. 
I'd probably take no notice though, as she also has 11 nipples. Strange dog that she is


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my GSP had webbed feet :thumbsup:, the huskies have partial webbing between the toes and between them its 'very' furry lol, a 'snowshoe foot, evolved for walking over show.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Leonbergers have webbed feet but to be honest there wasnt much different between Indies feet and the cavs feet except for the size.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

All dogs have webbing between the toes to some degree; some breeds just have a greater amount.


----------

